# Pegar la plancha a la placa de fonólica con el papel o mantenerle distancia....



## max7845 (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenas, estoy tratando.. de pegar un diagrama a la placa de fenólica y ahí una parte que no la especifican en los tutoriales que he visto o no se si alguien se la ocurrido comentar eso.. si tengo que pegar la plancha al papel PCV con la placa de fenólica o mantenerse una distancia sin pegar la plancha para producir el calor... ¿ Que es lo que debo hacer ?...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yo cuando usaba papel, le ponía la plancha directamente al papel y le daba bastantes repasadas como 2 minutos a maxima temperatura... Ahora te recomiendo que uses una transparencia (Acetato), es con el que he tenido mejor resultado, y recuerda que el cobre debe estar bién limpio, yo primero lo limpio con lana de acero, y luego una pasadita de alcohol y listo parece un espejo!


----------



## max7845 (Jun 29, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Yo cuando usaba papel, le ponía la plancha directamente al papel y le daba bastantes repasadas como 2 minutos a maxima temperatura... Ahora te recomiendo que uses una transparencia (Acetato), es con el que he tenido mejor resultado, y recuerda que el cobre debe estar bién limpio, yo primero lo limpio con lana de acero, y luego una pasadita de alcohol y listo parece un espejo!



Y con el papel de acetato tengo que imprimirlo a toner laser ?... yo a la placa de fenólica uso lana de acero y le pongo quita esmalte ya que no consigo acetona.. en estos momentos, probare con el alcohol después que termine, no habrá problema si le paso primero con quita esmalte y luego alcohol para terminar... Y con el papel de acetato hago el mismo proceso con papel PCV, tiene que ser grueso, aguantara la plancha...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Si tiene que ser a impresora Laser o fotocopia, es preferible usar Alcohol en vez de Acetona, despues de limpiar con la lana de acero y la ventaja de usar Acetato es que se despega soló, así no nos maltratamos los deditos, je je...

Así queda, esta lahice hace rato:


----------



## max7845 (Jun 29, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Si tiene que ser a impresora Laser o fotocopia, es preferible usar Alcohol en vez de Acetona, despues de limpiar con la lana de acero y la ventaja de usar Acetato es que se despega soló, así no nos maltratamos los deditos, je je...
> 
> Así queda, esta lahice hace rato:



Se ve muy bien el circuito, pero ya dañe dos placas =(.... no se que es lo que pasa pero no se pega el diagrama a la placa, pongo a la plancha en nivel 3/6 ya que el 4 ya es muy caliente en modo vapor y el papel se medio quemaba, en un tutorial escuche que humedecían el papel para que no se quemara, no se cual seria el error.. Compre un papel de acetato e imprimí en una fotocopiadora....  entonces si quiero pegarla a la placa de fenólica hago el mismo proceso le pongo directo la plancha.. eso no hará que en ves de que se pegué a la placa se pegué a la plancha... ¿Cómo le hacías tu?


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2009)

trata de asperesar la capa de cobre.

con acetato no se derrite, anda bien, es cuestion de hacer varias e ir probando para buscarle la vuelta!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Uyy, ni se te ocurra poner la plancha directo al acetato, yo le pongo hojas de papel encima... o un carton fino...


----------



## max7845 (Jun 29, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Uyy, ni se te ocurra poner la plancha directo al acetato, yo le pongo hojas de papel encima... o un carton fino...



Ya hice una prueba le puse una hoja encima.. y le di hasta que la hoja queda medio quemada xd.. y entonces la puse en agua un momento... con la cara de cobre arriba y la cara que no tiene cobre abajo tocando el agua... la parte del centro se levanto y las esquinas quedaron bien... ¿ Ahí que sumergirla en agua siempre después de planchar la con varias hojas ?... vi también que se puede hacer con materiales fotosensibles usando la luz y no se que otro rollo... seguiré probando mañana pero esta ves con acetona o alcohol o lo que sea ...


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Si usastes el acetato para qué la sumergistes en Agua?, el acetato no se pega al cobre, te explico los pasos:

Materiales:

1.- Circuito impreso o fotocopiado en el Acetato.
2.- Lana de Acero
3.- Alcohol de farmacia o cualquiera.
4.- Plancha bién caliente.
5.- Papel o cartón fino para ponerlo encima del Acetato, para que no se pegue en la plancha, así no nos mata la mujer.  
6.- Cloruro Fèrrico
7.- Cinta adhesiva

Procedimiento:

1.- Con lana de acero se limpia el cobre, así nos quedará libre de oxido y nos dejará una superficie aspera.
2.- Se limpia con alcohol para quitar algún rastro de grasa y polvillo dejado por la lana.
3.- Se recorta el acetato al mismo tamaño de la placa y se fija con cinta adhesiva y se coloca el papel encima no hace falta pegarlo.
4.- Con la plancha bién caliente, se hace presión lo mas uniformemente posible sobre el papel, y pasado unos 40seg. se empieza a verificar levantando el Acetato por una esquina que el Toner ha empezado a transferirse, a lo que el toner se ha transferido por completo, simplemente se quita la Cinta adhesiva y se retira el acetato, se deja enfriar para que el toner se seque bién.
5.- Se retoca las partes mal transferidas, con un marcador indeleble, en mi caso no retoqué nada, como puedes ver en la imagen de arriba, pareciera que tuviera partes sin toner, pero no es así tiene una pelicula transparente que lo protege del Cloruro, como sabrás el toner es simplemente un liquido base con pigmentos.. (Eso me lo dijo un Amigo que repara Fotocopiadoras).. Y la tiré así mismo al Cloruro, como era de prueba no le dí mucho interes, y despues del atacado me dí cuenta que no se comió las partes que pensaba que no tenía toner, yo creo que haciendolo con cuidado se puede mejorar los resultados, la semana que viene empezaré a usar otro metódo, despues te cuento.....Saludos...


----------



## max7845 (Jun 29, 2009)

Muchas gracias narcisolara_21 haré una prueba mañana y te comento.. y la plancha que tenía de vapor se me daño jajaja pero tengo una eléctrica..


----------



## max7845 (Jun 30, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Si usastes el acetato para qué la sumergistes en Agua?, el acetato no se pega al cobre, te explico los pasos:
> 
> Materiales:
> 
> ...



Otra pregunta si uso algún tipo de tela gruesa o fina tipo blue jeans en ves de hojas hará el mismo efecto... y cuando se termine de transferir el toner y luego marque las pistas con marcador si quedo alguna pista no tan legible.. procedo a introducir la placa al cloruro férrico con agua o solamente cloruro férrico ¿Cuantas partes usaste tu de cloruro férrico?... mmm y otra pregunta mas xd.. ¿ La placa debe quedar con el toner bien oscuro para que haga un buen efecto en el cloruro férrico ?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Primero te recomiendo que hagas una prueba, imprime un circuito de prueba pequeño en el Acetato.. el Cloruro yo lo compro ya diluido, si el tuyo ya está diluido tiralo así y estas pendiente con que rapidez se come el cobre..yo usé papel porque fue lo primero que conseguí...


----------



## max7845 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya termine... usando tela de sabana funciona para planchar en ves de papel y no se quema si se deja por mucho tiempo y me quedo así: (_bueno la foto no es tan de buena calidad después le tomo otra pero de dia... bendito celular.._)

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/7932/placai.png


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Te quedó muy bién, usastes el acetato verdad?


----------



## max7845 (Jul 1, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Te quedó muy bién, usastes el acetato verdad?



Sii, ahora usare el acetato sale mas barato que comprar la hoja de transfer especial para PCB...

(_aquí coloco otra foto, esta se ve un poco mejor.._)


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Te quedó mejor que la mia, ops:


----------



## max7845 (Jul 3, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Te quedó mejor que la mia, ops:



Jajaja, bueno no tanto me han quedado algunas partes donde no debe haber cobre.. ahí cobre, me di cuenta en un tutorial que las partes donde ahí cobre deben quedar de color gris, sera que saco el cloruro férrico muy rápido... tendré que calentar el cloruro férrico en baño de maría, y lo otro que no se, si es diluido el cloruro férrico, observa esta imagen _(Haber que me dices)_:

Foto del pote Cloruro Férrico


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 4, 2009)

Saludos, siendo sincero nunca le he tomado el tiempo cloruro y por lo que se vé el tuyo esta listo para usar, yo saco la placa cuando veo solo el color de la Baquelita, tienes que sacarla del cloruro y fijarte...


----------



## max7845 (Jul 9, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, siendo sincero nunca le he tomado el tiempo cloruro y por lo que se vé el tuyo esta listo para usar, yo saco la placa cuando veo solo el color de la Baquelita, tienes que sacarla del cloruro y fijarte...



Hice lo que tu me dijiste y coloque el Cloruro Férrico en baño de maría y le conté un tiempo de 10 min. aprox. y me funciono.


----------



## gonzayar (Jul 10, 2009)

Si me pudieran dar algún consejo que se les pudiera haber pasado, nada mas la tinta no quiere pegarse al cobre, está bien limpio y lijado, el acetato no se derrite pero por mas tiempo que intento no se pega la tinta. De verdad me interesa por este método ya que sale mucho más barato y salen muy bien (las que he visto).


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 10, 2009)

gonzayar dijo:
			
		

> Si me pudieran dar algún consejo que se les pudiera haber pasado, nada mas la tinta no quiere pegarse al cobre, está bien limpio y lijado, el acetato no se derrite pero por mas tiempo que intento no se pega la tinta. De verdad me interesa por este método ya que sale mucho más barato y salen muy bien (las que he visto).


Imprimistes el Acetato en una impresora laser o fotocopiastes?


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2009)

gonzayar dijo:
			
		

> Si me pudieran dar algún consejo que se les pudiera haber pasado, nada mas la tinta no quiere pegarse al cobre, está bien limpio y lijado, el acetato no se derrite pero por mas tiempo que intento no se pega la tinta. De verdad me interesa por este método ya que sale mucho más barato y salen muy bien (las que he visto).



ok, fíjate que estés colocando el acetato del lado donde se imprimió con impresora láser o fotocopio, que se sienta que ahí un relieve formado en el plástico, ahí es donde esta la tinta, ya sabiendo eso lo colocas al cobre. En la placa de fenólica donde esta el cobre lo limpias con lana de acero sin agregarle acetona o alcohol, vas haber que el cobre se va ensuciando por que lo que haces es quitar las impurezas y grasas, sucios que se generan, yo a la placa le pasaba la lana de acero en una dirección fija y luego en otra, es decir, horizontal y vertical..  y al final la remataba haciendo movimientos circulares hasta que quedara bien áspera, luego de eso le pasas un algodón con alcohol dos o tres veces y con eso lo limpias. Después tomas el pedazo de acetato y lo pegas con unos tirros a los lados o de alguna forma que no se mueva con la placa de fenólica, le agregas una tela encima tipo sabana o cualquiera que no sea muy gruesa y pones tu plancha encima cualquiera que sea eléctrica, ya que la de vapor no me funciono para adherir el toner y además tiene que estar la plancha bien caliente y cuando la pases no la levantes por 40 segundos.. y planchas por unos 7 min.. quitas la tela y dejas reposar la placa hasta que este tibia.. y sacas el acetato.. y recuerda marcar las pistas con un marcador indeleble o permanente fino.. muy grueso no sirve..

Otra cosa cuando experimente con placas de fenólica en una no la limpie con alcohol solo le pase la lana de acero y se me olvido limpiarla.. y cuando quise pegarle el toner del acetato mediante la plancha por un buen tiempo... no me agarro, eso quiere decir que ahí que limpiarla para que agarre el toner o si no nunca te va agarrar... así que recuerda pasarle un algodón con alcohol después de lijarla con la lana de acero...


----------

